# Adding WiFi to Palm Zire 72



## cycler (Jun 25, 2006)

Please forgive my ignorance about this but I'm not sure that I am interpreting this information correctly. The Palm Zire 72 hasn't got WiFi installed (it has Bluetooth) but there is a WiFi card which is sold separately which indicates that it is compatible to the Palm Zire.
So - my question is - does adding the card then allow the Palm Zire to become WiFi?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

If there's a card/device that says it adds wi-fi functionality to the Palm Zire 72 then that's what it does.


----------



## cycler (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks!


----------



## CarlssonMB (Oct 30, 2004)

Yes, you can get that card on Palm's website for about $80

I have a Zire 72 also


----------



## maceyr (Jul 8, 2006)

Yes, only if you buy the "Palm" branded SD Wi-Fi card (P10952U). Buying any other brand (C-Guys, etc) won't work on the Zire 72 because you will need the software, which is the "driver" that will allow the hardware (Wi-Fi card) to communicate with the software (Palm OS) for it to work correctly.


----------



## cycler (Jun 25, 2006)

*CarlssonMB * - since you've got one I hope you don't mind my asking you a couple of questions. I really know nothing about this. Once you've got the WiFi card do you still need a provider to get online or are you able to access the free services available in many locations? Also, some of the older Palms had little modems that you are able to plug into to access your mail. Does this one work that way also? And, I know that you're able to get online using this - if I've got a Yahoo account am I able to check my mail and reply using the WIFI at one of those free locations? Thanks!


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

What you're asking applies to all wireless adapters. You can use them to access wireless hotspots or your own wireless network at home. There is no such thing as a "provider". You're buying a WiFi adapter, not a cellular modem. It accesses existing networks. 

If you're referring to a dial-up modem (when you say "plug in"), you have to have a dial-up provider to call into.


----------



## cycler (Jun 25, 2006)

I guess what I'm asking is if I buy a wireless adapter do I need to pay for wireless network service to use this outside my home (if I don't subscribe to one at home?) I've got DSL at home and I thought that I might be able to buy a dial-up modem (they sell them for the older Palms) and set this in it and also use it that way.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

cycler said:


> I guess what I'm asking is if I buy a wireless adapter do I need to pay for wireless network service to use this outside my home (if I don't subscribe to one at home?)


There's nothing to subscribe to at home. You connect to your existing wireless network. Away from home, there is no cost if you're connecting to a free wireless hotspot. There is a cost of you're connecting to a non-free wireless hotspot.


cycler said:


> I've got DSL at home and I thought that I might be able to buy a dial-up modem (they sell them for the older Palms) and set this in it and also use it that way.


Unless you have a dial-up account, you can't use a dial-up modem with anything including a PDA.


----------

